# GE Cell Fusion Model 28128



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm having problems with my GE Cell Fusion Model 28128 phone. The set I'm having trouble with is the expanded handset. 

The external speaker does not seem to work. This means that I do not get ringtones, keypad tones or speakerphone. People can still hear me on the speakerphone, it's just there is no output from the speaker. 

My warranty already expired some time ago and I've had this problem a while ago. I just now decided to try and find some answers for it. 

I also tried taking apart the phone to actually look at the speaker, but the phone didn't want to be taken apart and only the keypad lifted up. I don't want to force it out because it would probably break. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

